# Sub Set up



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have had my sub for a number of years now it is a Yamaha YST-SW800. I have never payed much attention to it's set-up and consequently have never been that interested in it. I have just replace my speakers to: 

* Polk RTiA9 fronts
* Polk CSiA6 centre
* Polk FXiA6 rears

and I would like to make sure my sub is set-up properly. Can someone please tell me the steps I should go through.

Thanks Heaps.


Mark


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Mark, the first place to start is to get your self an SPL meter to measure the output of speakers and sub, which should all read around 75db which is reference, some like to run there subs slightly hotter to suit there own taste in the amount of bass required.

What will also have a big affect on how a sub performs is the room it is in and placement, usually if a sub is placed in one of the corners it generally boosts the subs output due to room gain, so it is worth while making sure you have tried different positions to see what you prefer best and gives the best bass response, obviously this is very basic setup procedure and it can be taken further by actually measuring the response that you get from the sub it self and a great place to start is the  REW Forum  which is free to download and is a great way to actually see what output your sub is capable of and also helps in tuning by offering EQ if needed but a BFD will be required to do this, this thread has all the info required  Room EQ Wizard (REW) Information Index - |Links|Guides|Articles


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Recruit. I will work through this.

Mark


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

What Recruit says is true, though more due to boundary gain than room gain, but putting a sub in a corner can also excite all of the room modes, making it sound "boomy", where you get lots of peaks and dips in the response... some of this can be mitigated with EQ and REW, but some find it preferable to take the sub out of the corner for a flatter response.


----------

